# Juice changes color



## Eequinox (29/8/15)

Hi guys just want to find out is it normal for juice to change color all my mixes have turned orange after steeping them for a few days in a dark cupboard


----------



## Wesley (29/8/15)

Absolutely normal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (29/8/15)

Wesley said:


> Absolutely normal.


thanks was about to bin it lol


----------



## Christos (29/8/15)

Most of my diy juices only start tasting decent after the colour change. 
Personally its how I know a flavour is ready to be tested before going into my vap able juice container.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

Perfectly normal. In fact, they should (well, most of them)


----------



## PrenessaM (30/8/15)

Change in color is a good sign that the juice is steeping properly. The presence of nicotine also plays a big contribution towards the color change. 

I have some juices that are close to a year old that are 0mg and are still clear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (2/9/15)

The higher the nicotine the darker the colour will be, there is a few exceptions where no colour change will happen, but it's exceptions


----------



## Eequinox (2/9/15)

Melinda said:


> The higher the nicotine the darker the colour will be, there is a few exceptions where no colour change will happen, but it's exceptions


thanks i feel better now lol


----------

